# Amana Bits



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone have a Good supplier of Amana Bits?
Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's one - Router bits, Saw blades, CNC Router Bits, Shaper Cutters & More
Here are some more - /?source=adwordsCtoolscanadaGrouterbits888welcome80302&gclid=CK33mpjfq7oCFceDQgodMFoA_w
Amana Tool Dealer Locator

If you have a part number it is usually worth checking Amazon to see if there are some deals there. Sometimes you see them for about 50% of list on there.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to Amazon.com, the prices are usually good and if you are prime member then shipping is free. I have purchased a lot of metal working add-ons from them (MT2 to Weldon-style end mill holders), fly cutters, spiral ups for plywood, etc and they have always had the best delivered price. Locally I cannot find anyone that carries Amana in the Charlotte NC area.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

Try: EASTSIDE SAW
12880 BEL-RED ROAD
BELLEVUE, WA 98005
425-454-7627


----------



## Real49er (Nov 4, 2013)

Just joined the forum and will post an intro, but I've always had great service from carbide.com. They have a full array of Amana bits, as well as some other manufacturers. They also stock high end drill bits, saw blades, etc. A little pricier than other places, but good service and they usually have everything in stock.


----------

